# best dtg printers



## startitinc (Sep 27, 2009)

we are not a fan of swfeast dtg customer service or printers? Anyone feel the same way and does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

We have had our Velocity Jet for 3 years and love it. Equipment zone has been great. Give Harry a call, I'm sure you won't be disapointed.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

startitinc said:


> we are not a fan of swfeast dtg customer service or printers? Anyone feel the same way and does anyone have a better suggestion?


Where are you located? Just look at the list of vendors here, then check out their wares at a trade show. I've used Anajet for 5 years. Become an expert first, Find a MFG for the type of machine that you need, then talk service after the sale. There are a lot of options.


----------



## apipromo (Nov 4, 2010)

There is no best DTG printer IMHO, they all have issues being Epson based or not. Its how those issues get resolved that makes the biggest difference. I would suggest going through each of the manufactures headings in this forum and reading the threads where end users are having some sort of issues, read through see who came to help, see if issues were resolved, or if people were left hanging and frustrated. When someone purchases a machine then tend to become a little biased to that make when things are going pretty well (we all do it) so its hard to go off the threads were people are excited about their machine or praising it...


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

The ideal DTG will be the one that suits your needs and business requirements. My personal opinion about sales and marketing is you have to detach your emotions from the process. Most people have a general idea of what they want, but its the salesperson that will sway that final judgement. It's their job to be personable, and some are good enough to talk a turtle out of its shell. 

That's the role of sales, especially when its based on commission. They key off specific features just like in a car, to build value in the product. The points they key off of is what the customer has stated is their key values. For example one would be speed, or another would be printing on black shirts. Both were elements the customer stated were of interest, and a good salesman would key off of those "triggers" when talking to someone. Selling those points into the presentation on the product. 

Then just like a car salesman builds emotions into the presentation of the car, they take for a test drive! Same thing here only they print your image, or one that is a standard print for them. This builds emotions and to first time buyers its the WoW moment. It doesn't matter if the person has been doing this 10 years, there is some wow factor captured if its the first time watching a product their interested in do its job. 

Then the salesman sends them off to go compare their speed against the competition. So the would be prospect now goes around to compare the other products on the market. Sure enough they will go on the hunt, because their new found "friend" who is in the know is telling them all about the other products so they/you don't make a bad investment. 

So my opinion is bottom line, this isn't personal it's business. So check the forums, see whats going on in the different threads. Also touch base with the various decorator's and read up on everything. Send people 1 on 1 emails to get their take on the product. You want the good, the bad, and the ugly. Get it on everyone, watch the videos, up keep etc. Then base your decision on your business model and what works best for you and your customer. Just like when comparing black tee's not all are the same color black. Just my few cents


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to agree with the starter of this thread. Not returning phone calls or emails and moving dates of when repairs would be completed is just way too much to handle from one trabsaction. My DTG Kiosk is running now and the orders are flowing in. So much so that we see we will soon need to add a second printer. Answers to threads like this I am watching closely. I do not know what brand my second printer will be but I am pretty sure I know what it wont be.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I had a T Jet 2...but doing dark was a nightmare with the manual pretreatment...so sold it...If I were to buy a DTG today, I think I would go with Digital Art Solutions Smart Garment Printer does dual CYMK...no darks...


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with Charles. cmyk in the epson based units works well with little ag and way less cost for staff to piddle with the white requirements. I don't care what they say, white is costly, and you need a daily supply of paid for dark jobs to make it a profit center, not a cost without income cemter.

85% of ours was cmyk. 15 % darks with white ink or underbase of our DTG business did not justify keeping white moving, so next week is flush and change to cmyk.

Of course we screen print a bunch of stuff with autos, so the white issue is really moot except for real short runs.

I think the kornit's probably are the best bet for white. I think the new Brothers with the higher resoulution (smaller orifice for white) may require similar maintenace to the epsons. Spent time with them at ISS AC. The white to2 is just big for those little holes. Seems like physics to me.

If DTg volume goes up, may try a Kornit next year. They have issues as well. They all do.


----------

